# What Was He Thinking? Tyler Hansbrough Edition



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/blog/...ould-probably-stop-leaping-fr?urn=ncaab,81189










> Last week, some pretty tremendous photos of Tyler Hansbrough surfaced. They depicted Hansbrough and shorter, less-skilled sidekick Bobby Frasor leaping from a second-story frat balcony into a giant pool while hordes of onlookers, ahem, looked on. Presumably, everyone was cheering and pounding beers and celebrating springtime on a university campus. The entire thing screamed COLLEGE, bro. (Needless to say, don't even think about trying this at home._)_


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

That's just an injury waiting to happen. That's some crazy stuff right there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow what a retard. Did he think this wouldnt get out to the public?

Whats worse is that Frasor who just recovered from a knee injury is also doing this same foolish thing


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You're not even supposed to jump into those pools from the edge.I did a soft shallow dive into one exactly like that and hit my chest on the bottom once.God I hope alcohol was involved,because you're really dumb if you do that crap sober.I'd hate to see what a big deal would have been made of this if he'd had some sort of injury.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Out of his mind drunk...you do some crazy things in college


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Out of his mind drunk...you do some crazy things in college


That or the name Psycho T wasn't earned on the basketball court. I understand your supposed to have fun in college but with millions on the line not the smartest thing in the world.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I know. With hundreds on the line, you'd think he'd be smarter.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

its one thing to be another college student jumping off roofs and what not. granted its still stupid but college kids will be college kids.. but to have the ability to be richer than most people could even fathom and risk that is beyond stupid. its beyond moronic


----------

